# "flash cards"?



## ectuohy

Bună tuturor,

Cum se spune "flash cards" în limba română? Dacă îmi trebuie să ghicească, "cartele de studiu"...

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Can you define the context, how is being used in a phrase/expression?

Cheers,


----------



## ectuohy

Yes, sorry--

The sentence was "He stayed up all night making flash cards to prepare for the vocabulary test". (paper cards used for memorization)


----------



## farscape

I see. I don't think many Romanians are familiar with the concept and I'm afraid a similar expression does not exist in Romanian, or at least I don't know one.

Well the best way I can translate it is "note/fişe de studiu" or "note/fişe de studiu dupa metoda flash card", if you refer to the flash cards as defined in wikipedia.

My exact translation in English is: *study notes* and *study notes for the flash card method*.

Cheers,


----------



## ectuohy

Great! I think your in-text explanation "according to the method" is elegant, I'll use that. thanks very much for your help!!!


----------



## farscape

ectuohy said:


> Great! I think your in-text explanation "according to the method" is elegant, I'll use that. thanks very much for your help!!!



You're welcome! And good point about "according to" which indeed is better suited here:

"note de studiu dupa methoda..." --> study notes according to...

while the other version would be:

"note de studiu pentru methoda..." --> study notes for...

Later,


----------



## Arrakis

I think that "fișe mnemotehnice" is also a suitable term.

MNEMOTÉHNIC, -Ă, mnemotehnici, -ce, s.f., adj. 1. S.f. Ansamblu de procedee care înlesnesc memorarea cunoștințelor pe baza unor asociații dirijate; mnemotehnie. 2. Adj. Care aparține mnemotehnicii (1), privitor la mnemotehnică. - Din fr. mnémotechnique.

mnemotechnic - of or relating to or involved the practice of aiding the memory


----------



## ectuohy

yes, definitely! thanks


----------

